

Winklevoss Twins, With Identical Bios, Launch Bitcoin 'Winkdex' - T-A
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/winkdex-winklevoss-twins-identical-biographies-launch-bitcoin-winkdex/story?id=22600069

======
lingben
LoL oh god! thank you, I haven't laughed that hard for a while, especially
with all the terrible global news out of venezuela, thailand and ukraine.

the w twins are an infinite font of folly! i look forward to the inevitable
crash and burn of their bitcoin adventures

:-)

